# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Interrogation socket server - reponse Xml

## MichaelC

Bonjour  tous,

Je cherche  interroger un socket server et  rcuperer la rponse. Pour la connection et l'envoi des donnes pas de soucis mais je "sche" un peu pour rcupration de la rponse  ::?: 
Le serveur me rponse ceci et j'aimerais rcuprer uniquement la partie xml soit  partir de <?xml

Voici un exemple de rponse (msg d'erreur mais peu importe)




> HTTP/1.0 403 Service Error
> Set-Cookie: ssnid=3140681r58dxfEGza7R54A1ou0mwPhZmSg=7777-42; path=/; HttpOnly
> Content-Type: text/xml; charset=iso-8859-1
> Connection: Close
> Content-Length: 547
> 
> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <ReceiptAcknowledgementException>
>   <ContactDetails>
> ...


Et voici une partie de mon code:



```

```

Je ne vois pas trop comment grer cela dans un flux de texte...

Merci beaucoup

----------


## MichaelC

Je n'ai toujours pas trouv de solution  mon problme, personne n'aurait une piste ? 
Je voudrais juste rcuprer la partie xml afin de traiter les rponses...

Merci  vous

Michael

----------

